# Stuck in Aptio Setup Utility



## Catcruz (Apr 21, 2019)

my Asus laptop froze and when I restarted it, a screen that said "Aptio Setup Utility" popped up. I googled it and tried what everyone was recommending:


Select the Boot menu in the Aptio setup utility, select 'Launch CSM' and change to enable

Select the Security menu n the Aptio setup utility, select 'Secure Boot Control' and change to disable

Select Save & Exit and press 'yes'

Hold down the power button until the unit switches power off completely

Switch back on and continually press the F9 button for about ten seconds; this should now allow the unit to boot up into the Windows Recovery menu

Select 'Advanced Start Up' and wait until the recovery menu appears

Select ' Advanced Options'

Select 'System Restore' and select a date prior to when the problem occurred".

The only problem is that once I switch the computer back on and try to press F9, it does nothing. I get a black screen that says "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key" I can get back into the Aptio Utility screen from here but I can't get into my computer. How can I fix this and get back in???? I don't know much about computers so I'm totally stuck and I NEED what's on there for business.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Get hold of a Windows setup DVD/USB memory stick. Boot with it and choose Repair at the 2nd screen. From there you should be able to do a System Restore.

If you don't have the setup disc/USB memory stick, you can download MS Media Creation Tool and generate a fresh one.

This is a good time to learn to do backups. Especially for business PCs. You can't afford not to have done backups. I use the free Macrium Reflect. It is a drive image program and backs up the entire drive. A minimal windows 10 system would generate a 8GB file. Copy that file onto a USB memory stick, and create the Macrium Rescue CD, which is used to boot up when your computer doesn't.


----------

